# Cherry Laurel question



## micahp (Aug 29, 2017)

Any ideas what's happening to my Cherry Laurels? I haven't seen any bugs around them.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

This may be of little help to you. However, I lost a four year old laurel last year. The guy at the nursery stated that the mild Oklahoma winters of 70 degrees and then the sudden cold fronts of 10 degrees is what is killing a lot of bushes in my area. He specifically stated the weekend that it occurred during the previous winter.


----------

